# World Police and Fire Game. New York



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Thought about going this year but with archery only a one day shoot I figured it was too much to go it alone with travel and hotel. Maybe 2015 it is in Virginia.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

F/F 3Der said:


> Thought about going this year but with archery only a one day shoot I figured it was too much to go it alone with travel and hotel. Maybe 2015 it is in Virginia.


This year will be my 7 th participation and i do participate at the 3 events all the time.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats great I wish you luck. I only shoot 3d at this time, no real interest in fita or field.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I am getting old, i not to sure if i will go to Virginia. But i would like to go to Belfast the next game and if Montreal get the game for 2017, if i am a life. It's just beside my home.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm going as well. only doing the 3D though. i would do all three but i am turning the trip into an archery/anniversary vacation. my wife doesnt want to watch me shoot three days in a row on her vacation. she said something about "seeing New York City"


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

this will be my first time shooting at the WPFG. do they do anything different i should be prepared for???


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

No, It's the same 3-D shooting. We will have 28 target at different distance unmark. If you used binaculor, make sure it do's not past 8X and bring some lunch to eat on the cours. We do not make stop for lunch. We shoot one arrow by 3-D, but at vancouver we wherre shooting 2 arrows. Some time it's depend the place.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

M.cook said:


> thanks


Ho yes, don't forgot bugs repelant.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I am back from New York. I won a GOLD medal in Fita at 60-50-40 meters. My class was bowhunter unlimited and my score was 425/450. We done a half Fita because hurracane Irene. It was raining and they tought it would be worst.
By the way Cook won a BRONZE medal in 3-D. So Canadian was on the podium.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Right on Jacques I was glad to hear of your success dispite the nasty weather! Great job!!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats nice shooting. One of these years i will have to make it to the worlds


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Punctualdeer said:


> I am back from New York. I won a GOLD medal in Fita at 60-50-40 meters. My class was bowhunter unlimited and my score was 425/450. We done a half Fita because hurracane Irene. It was raining and they tought it would be worst.
> By the way Cook won a BRONZE medal in 3-D. So Canadian was on the podium.
> View attachment 1160791


Hey, don't forget my buddy Karl Lackner, he won three gold medals in his barebow compound division in all categories and a Canadian to boot.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Barry O'Regan said:


> Hey, don't forget my buddy Karl Lackner, he won three gold medals in his barebow compound division in all categories and a Canadian to boot.


Yes you are right. If Karl is your body, he is for me to. I met him at the game of Burnaby and at New York we drove together and had lunch together. For the next game in 2013 at Belfast, probably we will loge together. Remember in 2017 Montreal will have the game.Suc....i will have 66 and probably will have punch in the face by the younger guys. I will try to fight to my last arrows.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I will pass that info to Karl, I was at the WPFG in Burnaby so I probably met you then. Course I dont look anything like my Archery Talk photo! HA!


----------

